# Liberty Sump Pumps



## 130 PLUMBER

Ok, i have had total 3 PHCC sump pumps failed on me in the last 6 months "switch issue" and 1 Zoeller sump pump spring an oil leak this month:furious::furious: Today at the supply house Liberty Pumps Reps were there showing off their pumps.. so i decided to purchase one since my luck has ran out with both Zoeller & PHCC. My question to you guys is how has the Liberty pumps held up with you guys???


----------



## Gettinit

They do have a better switch than most. Keep a cast iron out of a bucket due to it not dissipating the heat well. I have not had any problems out of them when installed and used properly and they are easy to work on.


----------



## rjbphd

130 PLUMBER said:


> Ok, i have had total 3 PHCC sump pumps failed on me in the last 6 months "switch issue" and 1 Zoeller sump pump spring an oil leak this month:furious::furious: Today at the supply house Liberty Pumps Reps were there showing off their pumps.. so i decided to purchase one since my luck has ran out with both Zoeller & PHCC. My question to you guys is how has the Liberty pumps held up with you guys???


 PHCC??? They make their own pump?? Or its a rebadged of what company??


----------



## rocksteady

I've installed Zoeller for the last many years and had pretty decent luck with them. My supply house just stopped carrying them and switched to Liberty recently. I've since installed 2 and had no problems. Sorry, not much help.




Paul


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> PHCC??? They make their own pump?? Or its a rebadged of what company??


 
Far as im aware they make their own pumps.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

I love zoeller, installed a ton in california, I always wanted to try liberty, I think their piggy back float is awesome, zoeller has issues with their built in switch arm gasket cracking and leaking and destroying the pump. Always wanted to liberty out there but the conduits were always undersized and could not hold the 2 cables. My tech out here loves Gould pumps, well and sump/sewage. Seems to be pretty good, we have a ton installed and no issues, knock on wood!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Always wanted to liberty out there but the conduits were always undersized and could not hold the 2 cables.!


 
I'm only talking about the manual version. 


http://www.libertypumps.com/Data/EngineerSpecifications/250_R1-12.pdf


----------



## Redwood

I install Zoeller & Liberty pumps...
No issues with either...
It's the others I avoid....

Gould? :blink: $$$$$$$$$$

I can't even sell them in Darien... :laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Thanks Red


----------



## rjbphd

No love for Hydromatic pumps?????


----------



## Redwood

rjbphd said:


> No love for Hydromatic pumps?????


Not from me... :no:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

rjbphd said:


> no love for hydromatic pumps?????


 
zero!!!


----------



## Mississippiplum

Goulds all the way here, they make damn good well pumps also, it's all we use.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

Mississippiplum said:


> Goulds all the way here, they make damn good well pumps also, it's all we use.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Glad to hear that because when its down there you dont wanna pull it back for a long time!!:laughing:


----------



## Flyguy199

I've only used zoellers, no problems with them. The supply house also has liberty and people seem to like them too.


----------



## Leakfixer

Had Liberty pumps fail for no reason at all. using Zoeller for past 10 years easily 500 installs and no problems!


----------



## OldSchool

Leakfixer said:


> Had Liberty pumps fail for no reason at all. using Zoeller for past 10 years easily 500 installs and no problems!


How about an intro first


----------



## SewerRatz

I have replaced more dead Zoellers than any other brand pump. I used to carry 3 Zoellers and 3 Hydromatic's on my truck and sell which ever one the home owner preferred. After a while I got tired of doing warranty replacements on the Zoeller units. 

Hydromatic's pressure switch is good in just a rain water pit, but if you install it in a pit with a laundry hooked up, change the switch to their magnetic float. Some of those laundry soaps tend to eat away the rubber on the pressure switch.

Our local supplier started to carry the Liberty pumps a few years ago, so I tried them out. I only had one warranty call with them and it was the ejector. Their ejector uses the tether float switch which failed on me. So when I install their ejectors I change the switch to an ION switch and no more problems.


----------



## rjbphd

SewerRatz said:


> I have replaced more dead Zoellers than any other brand pump. I used to carry 3 Zoellers and 3 Hydromatic's on my truck and sell which ever one the home owner preferred. After a while I got tired of doing warranty replacements on the Zoeller units.
> 
> Hydromatic's pressure switch is good in just a rain water pit, but if you install it in a pit with a laundry hooked up, change the switch to their magnetic float. Some of those laundry soaps tend to eat away the rubber on the pressure switch.
> 
> Our local supplier started to carry the Liberty pumps a few years ago, so I tried them out. I only had one warranty call with them and it was the ejector. Their ejector uses the tether float switch which failed on me. So when I install their ejectors I change the switch to an ION switch and no more problems.


 Same here, I'm a hydromatic pump only with the ion switch.. t


----------

